# Sticky  Poultry Health, Diseases, and Parasites



## Nan(TX)

*LINKS*

1. Diagram of a Male and Female Chicken; Poultry Resources, FAQ; 2000; Oklahoma; 1 page.
http://www.ansi.okstate.edu/resource-room/general/poultry/chicken.htm

2. Diagram of a Male and Female Turkey; Poultry Resources, FAQ; 2000; Oklahoma; 1 page.
http://www.ansi.okstate.edu/resource-room/general/poultry/turkey.htm

3. Diagram of a Poultry Digestive Tract; Poultry Resources, FAQ; 2000; Oklahoma; 1 page.
http://www.ansi.okstate.edu/resource-room/nutrition/poultry/poultrydigestivetract.htm

4. Poultry Anatomy Slide Show Review INDEX; 1997; Georgia; 4 pages.
http://department.caes.uga.edu/poultry/student/lab202.cfm

5. Combs; Illinois; 2 pages.
http://www.urbanext.uiuc.edu/eggs/res11-combs.html

6. Chicken Feathers; Illinois; 1 page.
http://www.urbanext.uiuc.edu/eggs/res12-feathers.html

7. Avian Necropsy Techniques; Fact Sheet VM-81; 2003; Florida; 3 pages.
http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/VM009
http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/pdffiles/VM/VM00900.pdf

8. Poultry Necropsy Basics; VME-012; 2001; Ohio; 3 pages.
http://ohioline.osu.edu/vme-fact/0012.html
http://ohioline.osu.edu/vme-fact/pdf/0012.pdf

9. The Avian Immune System; Fact Sheet VM-74; 2003; Florida; 3 pages.
http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/VM016
http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/pdffiles/VM/VM01600.pdf

10. Understanding Vaccines; GO-2-1445; 2002; Nebraska; 8 pages.
http://ianrpubs.unl.edu/animaldisease/g1445.htm

11. Vaccination Guide for the Small Poultry Flock; Tips; 07/2005; Georgia; 3 pages.
http://department.caes.uga.edu/poultry/tips/07 05 BY tip J M M (web).pdf

12. Vaccination of Small Poultry Flocks; Fact Sheet PS-36; 1998; Florida; 4 pages.
http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/PS030
http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/pdffiles/PS/PS03000.pdf

13. Avian Diseases Transmissible to Humans; Fact Sheet PS-23; 1997; Florida; 5 pages.
http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/PS019
http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/pdffiles/PS/PS01900.pdf

14. Avian Disease Fact Sheet; SFF#31; 19??; Virginia; 5 pages.
http://www.ext.vt.edu/pubs/poultry/factsheets/31.html

15. Diseases of Poultry - Interactive Website (causes/symptoms); Mississippi; 1 page index.
http://www.msstate.edu/dept/poultry/dismain.htm

16. Poultry Health Basics; 1997; Mississippi; 3 pages.
http://www.msstate.edu/dept/poultry/disbasic.htm

17. Sanitation - Cleaning and Disinfectants; 1997; Mississippi; 4 pages.
http://www.msstate.edu/dept/poultry/dissanit.htm
http://msucares.com/poultry/diseases/sanitation.html

18. General Characteristics of Disinfectants; Mississippi; 3 pages.
http://msucares.com/poultry/diseases/disinfectants.html

19. Cleaning and Disinfection of Poultry Facilities; VME-013; 2002; Ohio; 6 pages.
http://ohioline.osu.edu/vme-fact/0013.html
http://ohioline.osu.edu/vme-fact/pdf/0013.pdf

20. Poultry Facts - Sanitation; PFS-004; West Virginia; 2 pages.
http://www.wvu.edu/~exten/infores/pubs/livepoul/pfs4.pdf

21. Prevention of Poultry Disease; G8903; 1993; Missouri; 1 page.
http://muextension.missouri.edu/explore/agguides/poultry/g08903.htm
http://muextension.missouri.edu/explorepdf/agguides/poultry/g08903.pdf

22. Control of Poultry Disease Outbreaks; G8904; 1993; Missouri; 3 pages.
http://muextension.missouri.edu/explore/agguides/poultry/g08904.htm

23. Poultry Disease Diagnosis; Pub. 1276; Mississippi; 9 pages.
http://msucares.com/pubs/publications/p1276.htm

24. North Carolina Department of Agriculture and Consumer Services
â¢ Veterinary Diagnostic Laboratory System; 7 web pages: http://www.ncvdl.com/
â¢ Rollins Lab in Raleigh: http://www.ncvdl.com/VetLabDirectoryRaleigh.html
â¢ Submitting Specimens: http://www.ncvdl.com/VetLabSubmitting.html
â¢ Lab Fees: http://www.ncvdl.com/VetLabFees.html
â¢ Using the Lab: http://www.ncvdl.com/VetLabUtilizing.html
â¢ Newsletter Reviewing Specimen Shipping Laws; 2005: http://www.ncvdl.com/newsletters/2005Spring.pdf
â¢ NCDA&CS Animal Disease Alerts Web page: http://www.ncagr.com/vet/DiseaseAlerts.htm

25. Biosecurity for Backyard Flocks; 2002; West Virginia; 2 pages.
http://www.wvu.edu/~agexten/poultry/Biosec.pdf

26. Biosecurity for the Poultry Industry; 20??; West Virginia; 3 pages.
http://www.wvu.edu/~agexten/poultry/biosecy.pdf

27. Biosecurity for Poultry; Pub. #408-310; 1997; Virginia; 12 pages.
http://www.ext.vt.edu/pubs/poultry/408-310/408-310.html

28. Biosecurity and the Poultry Flock; NF04-597; 2004; Nebraska; 4 pages.
http://ianrpubs.unl.edu/poultry/nf597.htm

29. Biosecurity for Poultry; UNN-966; 2004; Maryland; 10 pages.
http://www.agnr.umd.edu/MCE/Publications/Publication.cfm?ID=645&cat=C

30. Biosecurity for Poultry; VME-9; 2001; Ohio; 1 page.
http://ohioline.osu.edu/vme-fact/0009.html
http://ohioline.osu.edu/vme-fact/pdf/0009.pdf

31. Poultry Facility Biosecurity; L-5182; 1997; Texas A&M; 4 pages.
http://gallus.tamu.edu/Extension publications/l-5182.pdf

32. Biosecurity Guidelines (English and Spanish); 1995; Texas A&M; 2 pages.
http://gallus.tamu.edu/Extension publications/biosec.pdf

33. Common Poultry Diseases in Small Farm Flocks; F-8300; ????; Oklahoma; 2 pages.
http://osuextra.okstate.edu/pdfs/F-8300web.pdf

34. Common Poultry Diseases; PS47; 2003; Florida; 20 pages.
http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/PS044
http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/pdffiles/ps/ps04400.PDF

35. Prevention and Control of Fowl Pox in Backyard Chicken Flocks; Fact Sheet VM-66; 1996; Florida; 2 pages.
http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/VM021
http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/pdffiles/VM/VM02100.pdf

36. Non-Respiratory Bacterial Diseases of Poultry; F-9109; ????; Oklahoma; 4 pages.
http://osuextra.okstate.edu/pdfs/F-9109web.pdf

37. Respiratory Infections in Domestic Poultry Flocks; G91-1039-A; 1991; Nebraska; 7 pages.
http://ianrpubs.unl.edu/animaldisease/g1039.htm Dead Link -- pages are being updated

38. Bacterial Diseases of Poultry; 1997; Mississippi; 13 pages.
http://www.msstate.edu/dept/poultry/disbact.htm

39. Viral Diseases of Poultry; 1997; Mississippi; 8 pages.
http://www.msstate.edu/dept/poultry/disviral.htm

40. Common Intermittent External Parasites of Poultry; Fact Sheet PS-44; 1998; Florida; 2 pages.
http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/PS036
http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/pdffiles/PS/PS03600.pdf

41. Common Continuous External Parasites of Poultry; PS-10; 1996; Florida; 2 pages.
http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/PS009
http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/pdffiles/PS/PS00900.pdf

42. External Parasites of Poultry; ENY-290; 2002; Florida; 12 pages.
http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/IG140
http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/pdffiles/IG/IG14000.pdf

43. Common External Parasites in Poultry - Lice and Mites; VME-18; 2003; Ohio; 2 pages.
http://ohioline.osu.edu/vme-fact/0018.html
http://ohioline.osu.edu/vme-fact/pdf/0018.pdf
43-A. Common Lice and Mites of Poultry: ID and Treatment; Pub. 8162; 2005; California; 7 pages.
http://anrcatalog.ucdavis.edu/pdf/8162.pdf

44. Less Common External Parasites in Poultry; VME-19; 2003; Ohio; 2 pages.
http://ohioline.osu.edu/vme-fact/0019.html
http://ohioline.osu.edu/vme-fact/pdf/0019.pdf

45. Fowl Mite Infestation of Small Flocks; Tips; 11/2002; Georgia; 2 pages.
http://department.caes.uga.edu/poultry/tips/2002 Nov. BY tip J L W_LH.web.pdf

46. Eliminating Mites in Poultry Flocks; MF-2387; 1999; Kansas; 3 pages.
http://www.oznet.ksu.edu/library/lvstk2/MF2387.PDF

47. Parasitic Diseases (Internal and External); 1997; Mississippi; 6 pages.
http://www.msstate.edu/dept/poultry/disparas.htm

48. Intestinal Parasites in Backyard Chicken Flocks; VM76; 2003; Florida; 2 pages.
http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/VM015
http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/pdffiles/VM/VM01500.pdf

49. Protozoan Disease of Poultry (Coccidiosis, Blackhead); 1997; Mississippi; 3 pages.
http://www.msstate.edu/dept/poultry/disproto.htm

50. Nematode Parasites of Poultry; PS18; 2003; Florida; 3 pages.
http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/PS012
http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/pdffiles/PS/PS01200.pdf

51. Fungal Diseases of Poultry; 1997; Mississippi; 2 pages.
http://www.msstate.edu/dept/poultry/disfungi.htm

52. Eye Disorders of Poultry; Fact Sheet PS-37; 1998; Florida; 2 pages.
http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/PS031
http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/pdffiles/PS/PS03100.pdf

53. Biological Control of Coccidiosis in Small Poultry Flocks; Bulletin #2259; 1998; Maine; 2 pages.
http://www.umext.maine.edu/onlinepubs/htmpubs/2259.htm
http://www.umext.maine.edu/onlinepubs/htmpubs/poultry/2259.htm
http://www.umext.maine.edu/onlinepubs/PDFpubs/2259.pdf

54. Poultry Pests and Their Control; PFS-23; 1987; West Virginia; 5 pages.
http://www.wvu.edu/~exten/infores/pubs/livepoul/pfs23.pdf

55. Poultry Pest Management; B-1088; 1997; Texas A&M; 28 pages.
http://gallus.tamu.edu/Extension publications/b-1088.pdf

56. Pest Control on Poultry Farms; L-1351; 1994; Texas A&M; 2 pages.
http://gallus.tamu.edu/Extension publications/l-1351.pdf

*Continued in next post...*


----------



## bergere

*LINKS PART 2*

57. Controlling Rodents in Commercial Poultry Facilities; ADM-3-W; 2003; Purdue; 16 pages.
http://www.entm.purdue.edu/Entomology/ext/targets/ADM/ADMPDF/ADM-3.htm
http://www.entm.purdue.edu/Entomology/ext/targets/ADM/ADMPDF/ADM-3.pdf

58. House Mice; 1994; California; 16 pages.
http://www.ces.ncsu.edu/nreos/wild/pdf/wildlife/HOUSE_MICE.PDF

59. Pesticides Used for Control of Poultry Insect Pests; 1997; Mississippi; 4 pages.
http://www.msstate.edu/dept/poultry/extpest.htm
http://msucares.com/poultry/diseases/pesticides.html

60. Poultry Pest Management, INDEX; Bul. 853; 1995; Ohio; 3 index pages.
http://ohioline.osu.edu/b853/index.html

61. Home Remedy Solutions for Poultry; 2003; Mississippi; 6 pages.
http://msucares.com/poultry/diseases/solutions.html
http://www.msstate.edu/dept/poultry/extsoln.htm

62. Remedies for Health Problems of Organic Laying Flock; SARE Project FNE02-412; Vermont; 60 pages.
http://www.kingbirdfarm.com/Layerhealthcompendium.pdf

63. What Small Flock Owners Should Know about "Bird Flu"; Tip Sheet #TP1; 2004; Maryland; 1 page.
http://www.agnr.umd.edu/HotTopics/AvianInfluenza/TP1.pdf

64. Good Neighbors--A Health Program for Small and Specialty Poultry Flocks; UNN-927; 2004; Maryland; 5 pages.
http://www.agnr.umd.edu/MCE/Publications/Publication.cfm?ID=UNN-927

65. Ammonia Levels / Winter Flock; Tips; 11/2003; Georgia; 2 pages.
http://department.caes.uga.edu/poultry/tips/2003 Nov. BY tip B F (web.finished).pdf

66. Salmonella and Poultry Q&A; F-8401; ????; Oklahoma; 2 pages.
http://osuextra.okstate.edu/pdfs/F-8401web.pdf

67. Medical Management of the Rooster Spur; VME-014-02; 2002; Ohio; 2 pages.
http://ohioline.osu.edu/vme-fact/0014.html
http://ohioline.osu.edu/vme-fact/pdf/0014.pdf

68. Toxicity to Poultry of Common Weed Seeds; Fact Sheet PS-55; 2001; Florida; 5 pages.
http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/PS052
http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/pdffiles/PS/PS05200.pdf

69. Chickens and Heat; Tips; 05/2002; Georgia; 2 pages.
http://department.caes.uga.edu/poultry/tips/2002 May BY tip N D_LH.web.pdf


Cannibalism
Cause and Prevention in Poultry
http://ianrpubs.unl.edu/poultry/g718.htm

Causes of pecking and cannibalism
http://msucares.com/poultry/management/poultry_pecking.html


*COMMON POULTRY DISEASES & CURES * 
Here are some places to go when your poultry is sick....

http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/BODY_PS044

http://www.msstate.edu/dept/poultry/dislist.htm

http://www.poultrynews.com/Articles/PoultryDiseases.htm

http://www.ext.vt.edu/pubs/poultry/factsheets/31.html

*For fleas, mites, chiggers, etc....*

http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/BODY_PS009

http://ohioline.osu.edu/vme-fact/0019.html

http://ianrpubs.unl.edu/insects/ec1551.htm

*Best Thing to do is contact your Federal Vet in your area. They are nice knowledgeable people that know what they are talking about. You will not get Hearsay or personal opinions.

Here are some links to where or who you can talk to about wormers...*

For piperazine wormer...
http://www.fda.gov/ohrms/dockets/98fr/042999a.txt

*For Others...*
http://www.msstate.edu/dept/poultry/dislist.htm

http://www.poultrynews.com/Articles/PoultryDiseases.htm

http://www.ext.vt.edu/pubs/poultry/factsheets/31.html

*For Those not in the USA...*
http://www.kcbbs.gen.nz/lori/ar/worming.html

*POULTRY DISEASES BASED ON SYMPTOMS*
http://archive.msstate.edu/dept/poultry/dissymp.htm

*Natural Remedies for Health Problems of the Organic Laying Flock*
http://kingbirdfarm.com/Layerhealthcompendium.pdf


----------



## Nan(TX)

*Poultry diseases - common symptoms*

*EXTERNAL SYMPTOMS FOR DIAGNOSING POULTRY DISEASES*
http://archive.msstate.edu/dept/poultry/diagext.htm


*Spotting disease early.*
http://www.canadianpoultry.ca/spotting_disease_early.htm

*Poultry health.*
http://www.welphatchery.com/poultry_health.asp


----------



## Nan(TX)

Warning these sites have pictures some people may find disturbing. 
*Necropsy and post-mortem links.*

*Avian Necropsy Techniques*
http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/VM009

*Poultry Disease Diagnosis*
http://www.msstate.edu/dept/poultry/pub1276.htm

*Poultry Necropsy Basics*
http://ohioline.osu.edu/vme-fact/0012.html

*necropsy info*:
http://www.angelfire.com/ar2/rojo1/post.html (how to necropsy)
http://www.angelfire.com/ar2/rojo1/postmort.html (how to examine findings)

*Merck veterinary manual site for help diagnosis/gen'l info/photos:*
http://www.merckvetmanual.com/mvm/index.jsp


----------



## Cyngbaeld

http://www.duckhealth.com/

http://www.ces.ncsu.edu/depts/poulsci/tech_info.html

http://www.agric.nsw.gov.au/reader/poultry/duck-raising-part-e.htm


----------



## Nan(TX)

Info on impacted crops.

A bit of info on the function of the crop. 

A cropâs main function is to store food. The crop is located at the base of the neck and can be easily seen after a bird has just eaten. If the crop is large in size the bird is full. If the crop has a flat appearance the bird has not eaten yet. The crop continuously supplies small amounts of the food to the stomach. 

When the crop becomes too firmly packed, the contents are unable to process further in the chickens digestive tract and the contents of the crop become stuck. The chicken can eat and isn't getting any nutrition despite the full crop because the true digestion takes place in the proventriculus (true stomach) and the gizzard (mechanical stomach). Going without eating for long and then gorging on too much feed can cause impaction. or eating things the are tough, stringy , etc (like grass, too much bedding shavings) Which is why everyone advises feeding wet food to a chicken that has been sick and not eating. 

Threehorses gave me this great advice.

Hopefully you'll never have to use this information, but in case you do, here it is. 
For a case of mushy crop, or crop impaction, the most important thing to do is empty the crop of the fermenting contents and the gunk. The second step is to make sure that the bird's body is rid of the rotten liquid that seeps from the crop into the gut. The third step is to replenish and feed the beneficial bacteria that are killed by the result of an impacted crop. 
For the first step, you should mix baking soda and water at a rate of 2 tablespoons baking soda to one cup of warm water. Load a baby's ear syringe, needle-less syringe, or something similar with the baking soda/water solution. Put the impliment to the very back of the chicken's throat (past the back of the tongue) and put the solution into their crop. You should do this in about 2 seconds, because that's about how long the birds can keep their windpipe closed. Any less, and it might splash back into the windpipe area. Any more, and they might open their windpipe to breathe and breathe in the liquid. 

Point the bird away from you as this action often induces the bird to vomit. If the bird DOESN'T vomit, (and really even if it does) you will need to help the contents of the crop out of the crop. THIS IS A VERY IMPORTANT STEP. You should push the crop upwards to literally push the water and the gunk out of the chicken's mouth. You will repeat the process of putting solution in, and pushing gunk out, til there are no more bits of gunk in the stuff coming out. If you leave the solution in, then it often overflows the crop and will drown the bird. Also, the poisons aren't taken out of the bird and the blockage (which prevents the bird from getting nutrition) remain, so the bird starves. PLease make sure that you push the gunk out. 

Second step is to make sure the poisons are flushed out of the bird. The day after a crop flush, you can add molasses to the sole source of drinking water of the bird at a rate of 2 tablespoons per gallon. For chicken-only flocks, leave as the only source of water for 8 hours. For mixed flocks including waterfowl, only leave for 4 hours. This flushes out the toxins that are in the gut having seeped from the rotting, fermenting food. The baking soda helps a bit, but in severe cases I'd recommend the molasses flush the day after. 

Third step is to replace good bacteria and nourish the bird. After the molasses flush if you choose that step, on the second day, give the bird probiotics either in their feed, or in a quickly eaten wet mash of water and crumbles or pellets. This helps put BACK good bacteria that the chicken needs in their gut. 

Also, remember that the crop is going to be inflamed for at least a week. This means that the bird won't be able to eat grains or probably even pellets. This is the perfect time to feed crumbles and other very easily broken down foods. That way they can pass through the inflamed crop and gizzard area without any problem and get through to the gut where it can be absorbed and feed the bird. A good addition to the diet at this time would be boiled and mashed egg yolks, a tablespoon of yogurt to the mash daily (for extra protein, and live bacteria). The addition of apple cider vinegar to the water at a rate of 2 tablespoons per gallon (plastic containers only please) will help prevent any cases of crop mycosis that might occur due to the crop contents going off.

Pendulous crop
A pendulous crop is a defect and there is no cure. 

Pendulous crop 
Essentially the crop doesn't have the muscle tone to adequately push food into the gizzard thus causing the crop to hang in front filled with indigestive food. 
http://www.ansi.okstate.edu/resourceroom/nutrition/poultry/PoultryDigestiveTract.gif


----------



## Nan(TX)

*Find your local Avian Veterinarian * 
http://www.aav.org/vet-lookup/

*AVIAN DRUGS & DOSAGES*
http://zcog.org/zcog frames/Avian Drugs/Avian Drugs.htm

*FDA Approved Animal Drug Products*
http://dil.vetmed.vt.edu/NadaFIrst/NADA.cfm

*FDA Approved Animal Drug Products*
Online Database System 
Drug Product Abstract
http://www.goatworld.com/health/meds/zincbacitracinandamprol.shtml 


*MEDICATIONS - Most commonly used.*

*Agrimycin 343 1/2 tsp/gallon*

*Terramycin* (Oxytetracycline) - safe; use @ 200 mg. To 1000 mg. (1 Gm.) per gallon water; withdrawal time - 5 days.

*Aureomycin * (Chlortetracycline) - use exactly as Terramycin.

*NF 180 * - not water soluble - must use in feed @ 100-200 Gm./ton.

*Neomycin* - good against E. coli bacteria. May use in water or feed.

*Gallimycin* (Erythromycin) - water or feed, good against Mycoplasma. Withdrawal - 1 day.

*Amprolium* (Corid) - for treating coccidiosis; very safe. (See recommended dose under coccidiosis).

*Sulfaquinoxaline or Sulfamethazine* - water or feed; less safe; somewhat toxic to bone marrow. Withdrawal - 10 days.

*Tramizol * - wormer, 20 mg. Per bird per day (1 Gm. powder per gallon water for 1-2 days).

*HANDBOOK ON POULTRY DISEASES * 
Simon Shane, Ph.D. 
School of Veterinary Medicine
Louisiana State University, USA
http://asasea.com/po36_97.html

*Necropsy Dissected Chicken Parts. (warning graphic pictures) * 
http://department.caes.uga.edu/poultry/student/lab202.cfm

*ON-LINE PUBLICATIONS BY TOPIC
POULTRY DISEASES*
http://www.ansci.umn.edu/poultry/resources/diseases.htm

*Hova-Bator Intructions Download*
http://www.gqfmfg.com/company/download.asp?login=&orderid=&userid=


----------



## fin29

This one goes out to all you Crashyites who can't do metric, aren't dosing a factory farm full of birds, and can't get a straight answer about anything from your extension vet (mine's great, though). Some of these instructions are off-label use--I can't recommend that. Some of these meds aren't available in the US, but a friend in the UK's a friend indeed...

Here we go:
AUREOMYCIN CONCENTRATE

This product is about 2 1/2 times stronger than the aureomycin soluble powder. A more economical way to buy the product. 2 Teaspoons/Gallon for treatment. 1. TeaspooW Gallon for preventive for 5-10 days


AUREOMYCIN-SULMET

A combination of two effective drugs. Effective against cooccidiosis and eflective when you are not sure of an internal infection. 1 Teaspoon/Gallon of water for 5-7 days.

ALBON

For the treatment of coccidiosis, fowl cholera and infectious coryza. This is a sulfa based drug, and has an advantage over other sulfa based drugs, as it remains in the blood longer, and in higher concentration.

Dosage: 1 Teaspoon/Gallon for 7 days.

CORID (AMPROLIUM)

The drug of choice by many against coccidiosis, it is highly effective and can be mixed with other drugs.

1 Teaspoon/Gallon of water for 3-5 days.

SULFAQUINOXALIN

A liquid solution for the control of coccidiosis, cholera and typhoid. Mix 1 teaspoon to a gallon of water for 3 to 5 days.

ACIDIFIED COPPER SULFATE

Several claims on the use of this product. Some use it as a preventative for canker by regular use in the drinking water. 1/2 Teaspoon/Gallon of water twice a week. Also used in the bathwater, for getting rid of external parasites. 2 Heaping tablespoons for 3 to 5 gallons of bathwater.

ERY-MYCIN (FORMERLY GALLIMYCIN)

For the treatment of chronic respiratory disease. Also effective against fowl Typhoid, rot to be confused with Paratyphoid. 1/2-1 Teaspoon/Gallon of water for 7-10 days.

SULMET (LIQUID)

Sulfamethazine, a sulfa drug. Recommended for the treat ment of various diseases. Cholera, Coccidiosis, Paratyphoid.

1 Tablespoon/Gallon of water for 3-5 days. If necessary repeat a week later


TYLAN

For hard to get respiratory problems, I.E. and Mycoplasmosis also helps in eliminating the mucus in the mouth. 

1 Teaspoon/Gallon for 7-14 days. Works excellent in combination with Aureomycin.

TERRAMYCIN

A water soluble powder used for colds and other associated diseases. 1-2 Teaspoons/Gallon of water for 3-5 days.

SPARTRIX

For canker, made in Belgium by Janssen Pharmaceutical. Very effective for individual treatment.

Dose 1 Tablet a day for 2-3 days

LS-50 (Lincomycin-Spectinomycin)

Absolutely the best for respiratory disease. A combination of two antibiotics. 3/4 Teaspoon/Gallon of water, for 7-10 days.

IVOMECTIN CATTLE WORMER

The best on the market today. Effective against all worms, except tapeworm. For individual treatment, Dose: 3 drops down the throat, 2 times a year. Even helps against external parasites.

IVOMECTIN SHEEP DRENCH

For flock treatment of worms in pigeons. Very effective against most types of worms. DOSAGE: 6CC to a Gallon of water may be repeated in 10 days, if necessary.

TRAMISOL TABLETS

Very effective against hair worms and round worms. Dissolve two tablets/gallon of water, give for one day, repeat twelve days later.

VITAMINS WITH ELECTROLYTES

A balanced formula for use in feed or drinking water. A nutritional supplement, both for healthy and convalescent birds. 1/2 Teaspoon/gallon of water. Can also be sprinkled over feed. 1 oz. per 1 lb.

VITAMINS & ELECTROLYTES "PLUS"

A water soluble nutritional premix containing vitamins, electrolytes, organic acidifiers and natural microorganisms for use in poultry, pigeons. turkeys and other animals during periods of stress or reduced feed intake. 1 Tsp/Gallon of water.

WHEAT GERM OIL

Great for putting that bloom on me feathers Mix 1 Tablespoon to 1 lb. of grain. Only mix enough for one feeding.

CALCIUM GLUCONATE

The use of this product will prevent calcium deficiency in hens, and will help in the development of smoother and stronger eggs.

Dosage:1 Tablespoon/Gallon 2 x weekly, during the breeding season.

AMOXICILLIN (500 mg.)

A very effective and potent way to treat Paratyphoid & E Coli, and also can serve as a general "antibiotic" against a broad range of bacteria. 

DOSAGE: 6 caps/gallon of water for 5 days.

BAYTRIL 10% (Paratyphoid, E-CoIi, Ornithosis) 

Bacterial infections in drug sensitivity test is the first choice in determining which drug your bird should be treated, in lieu of that, BAYTRIL is the drug of choice, because it works in most cases against bacterial infections. This product is available in liquid .

Flock Dosage: 6 CC/Gallon for 5 days, except for Paratyphoid: 6 CC/Gallon for 14 days. Invdividual Dosage: 2 drops down the throat 5 to 7 days. 

ALTABACTINE

A very effective medication for the treatment of E-Coli and other intestinal problems, and much in demand in Europe. 1 full teaspoon to a 1/2 gallon of water for 5-7 consecutive days

WAZINE LIQUID WORMER (Piperazine)

Used for flock treatment. Use 1 oz. to gallone of water, 1 day a month.


I will take no responsibility for the accuracy of this information--I obtained it from a reputable avian medication/supplement company. If you have any doubts, do the math yourself... :haha:


----------



## Cyngbaeld

http://www.oznet.ksu.edu/pr_histpubs/Pubs/SC070.PDF
http://www.thepoultrysite.com/diseaseinfo/default.asp


----------



## Cyngbaeld

http://www.fao.org/docrep/005/y4359e/y4359e0g.htm

Goose health


----------



## Robin12883

Hi everyone. Jesse seems slightly better tonight. He breathing isn't quite as labored. He still stands quietly & dosen't move much though. He is still grazing, although albeit a little slow. Him still wanting to eat is a good sign. He is on Baytril .75 ml twice a day. The vet said this was the stuff administered to horses/cows etc by injection, but can be administered to birds orally in small doses. He also said that tetracycline in another antibiotic that water-fowl can have, although the Baytril is preferred. The tetracycline is 250 mg twice a day. (For adult birds, have no clue for the young ones). This comes in capsules. You have to empty the contents, mix with a little water, suck it up in a syringe. Then somehow manage to get it down the throat of your wary 'patient'...lol. The Baytril is a liquid & it's administered the same way. He said that any pennicillin derived antibiotic is a no-no for birds. (Water-fowl anyway, don't know about turkeys, chickens, etc)

Jesse caught on right away that this stuff dosen't taste good. He plucked the syringe out of my hand and flipped it away tonight. Then when I tried again, he clamped his beak shut. Had a heck of a time getting it open, only to have him latch onto my finger...ouch! First time he's ever bit me. Managed to get it down him eventually. The other three hid in back of the coop. Guess they didn't want a taste..lol. Another week of this twice a day 'ritual' to look forward to  On a humorous note, the vet tried, and failed to get a rectal temperature on him yesterday. He wiggled and danced & latched onto the end of the poor man's nose, knocked his glasses off too. Brought tears to his eyes & he looked a little like Rudolph afterwards. Had all I could do not to laugh at him. He was good-natured about it though. He said he's been bitten by bigger animals & in worse places, which I'm sure is true being a farm vet  Will keep posting updates on how Jesse's doing. Thanks again for the help!


----------



## fin29

There are two issues. I dealt with blackhead two years ago and it is an utter nightmare.

You're taking a big risk not treating the hens for blackhead. The treatment for that is easy. First, get a feed that contains a histostat at the feed store and get them on it immediately. That will help eliminate the protozoa causing blackhead. But you also need a wormer that targets the ascarids (intestinal worms) that are intermediate hosts for the protozoa that causes blackhead. You can purchase Fenbendazole 10% at the feed store. It's sold as an equine oral paste. The dosage for poultry is 10-50 mg/kg--a large range but you go for the high end when treating. Remember that 1 kilo equals 2.2 lbs and 3 grams is equal to about 1/10 ounce, so you need a syringe with small gradations to dose it properly. You just squirt the paste into their mouth. After doing 30 turkeys, we realized that the dosage is about the size of a pea, so you can go with that. You treat them once a day for 5 days, then repeat in two weeks to get everything.

-deleted AI info from cross post--I see you've got that part nailed 

By the way, if you do lose any more birds to blackhead, you can still eat them. The illness amounts to cirrhosis of the liver. But you should wait at least a month after their final dose of wormer before you kill and eat them.

Since I saw you cross posted, I'll post this on your other post too. Good luck and pm with any questions.


----------



## PrincessFerf

I found this article interesting and informative, hopefully you will too? 

BTW.... I don't recommend eating while viewing. :icecream:

http://www.chat.allotment.org.uk/viewtopic.php?t=17568


----------



## Guest

An example of *Polycystic ovarian disease*

Thanks to Pony for the pics.


























[/QUOTE]


----------

